# Anubias 'Snow White' is really sad



## Sjb1987 (Aug 2, 2011)

It was doing great the all the sudden it started looking like crap tbh- the only thing that has changed was the increase of humidity...I increased the humidity because of some of my stems were looking a little dry but now are looking much healthy.. should i move the anubias to its container?


----------



## Adam C (Feb 7, 2013)

Is your new growth going mush?


----------



## Sjb1987 (Aug 2, 2011)

Root system


----------



## Sjb1987 (Aug 2, 2011)

Yes new growth is mushy


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

My guess would be it was the change in humidity. Some plants will do that if you change it too much.


----------



## Sjb1987 (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks aaron... what's your suggestion? Leave the humidity where it's at or go back to the level I had it before? I don't wanna stress it anymore so I guess i should leave it...hate to kill a $100 plant


----------



## Adam C (Feb 7, 2013)

It looks like bacterial or fungal to me because of the black spots. The roots look healthy though, so I doubt its a root issue. Since its Anubias sp. white I'd be nervous to use something like h2o2 on it.

Do you have another emersed set up with lower humidity you can put it in?


----------



## Sjb1987 (Aug 2, 2011)

If its bacterial, how long of a dip in h2o2 should I do? And just dip the leaves correct?


----------



## Adam C (Feb 7, 2013)

It could be fungal too. Since the plant looks weak, I would try as little as possible since it already looks stressed. 

Do you have another bin with lower humidity you can put it in after the dip?


----------



## Sjb1987 (Aug 2, 2011)

I could set up a another small one I suppose


----------



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

It appears that the substrate is ADA Amazonia. I believe that is an acidic media.
For what it is worth, my 'Snow Whites' are grown in a neutral medium in water with a pH of about 8, EMERSED, in high humidity and VERY high lighting. They do quite well. Never had a problem. Perhaps this might give you some ideas.
Lower light causes them to produce leaves that are not Snow White, but yellowish or whitish with tiny green speckles.
Good luck with this beauty!! Bill


----------



## Sjb1987 (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks Bill! I will take your advise and move it to some safe -t- sorb or like


----------



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

Can you give us an update on your Anubias 'Snow White'?

Hopefully some new healthy growth has popped out.

Bill


----------



## Sjb1987 (Aug 2, 2011)

Hey bill
I think it's gonner.... the rhizome is still firm though..I left it in the pot hoping for a new shoot but Im not holding my breath 

Sean


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Is Anubias 'Snow White' the same as that A. 'White'? http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/anubias-white.31489/ Just another trading name?


----------



## Sjb1987 (Aug 2, 2011)

page wouldnt load for me... but im sure it is


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

I hope that works: http://bucephalandraplants.blogspot.de/2014/02/anubias-white.html


----------



## Sjb1987 (Aug 2, 2011)

same plant


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Ok


----------



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

Very interesting thread. Am wondering how your white Anubias is doing?

I grew one for over a year. Mit got to a nice size. It was kept emerged in a totally sealed tank which was opened almost daily to check its inhabitants.

It was grown in a standard substrate mix that included Miracle Gro Organic Potting Mix, etc. A layer of Flourite was sprinkled on top of the mix and the plant was place on that. The roots grew down through the Flourite.

The plant was finally split for propagation. I was worried due to the rarity and high cot I paid for it.

Well, all went well. I now have five growths in three plants. They are really beautiful.

Good luck and would like to know how your Snow White is doing. Hopefully the Wicked Stepmother has not done her in!! Bill


----------



## Sjb1987 (Aug 2, 2011)

hey bill 

my plant bit the dust... keep yours alive! i hear the big anubias white indonesian farm completely lost all of theirs due to an infection.. heard it wiped out their whole stock so its very hard to come by now...except for barr, whose farming it pretty heavily now


----------

